# Can anyone Please Tell me what kind of Bicycle this is?



## Haccex91 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

I am new to the site, long story short, my Grandmas brother recently passed, and my Uncles have been busy cleaning up and going through the old Farmhouse and barns. One of my uncles gave me this bike that is pictured. It was his mothers bike and from what he could tell me is that it is from late 1930's. Can anyone fill me in on this bike? and please advise if restoring it would be a diservice? It is in decent shape and almost complete, but paint is flaking and chrome is rusted. I am a Auto Detailer and use to race BMX in the NBL, so I am very use to working on bikes, as well as professionally cleaning. Please let me know what you all think. I know it means alot to my Uncle that the bikes stays in my family, so I am looking to do whatever I can to restore/fix it up.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 16, 2013)

A Shelby....not sure the year.


----------



## Haccex91 (Sep 16, 2013)

bricycle said:


> A Shelby....not sure the year.




Bricycle Thank you so much, I could not remember the name.


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 16, 2013)

bricycle said:


> A Shelby....not sure the year.




It is not a Shelby, it is an H.P. Snyder built bicycle and the badge looks like it may be a Rollfast badge (one of the many badges that Snyder bikes were sold under.) Better pictures would help with an assessment of what you might do with the bike to best preserve, rehab, or restore it.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 16, 2013)

Haccex91, sorry if I mis-led you. But If I know ANYTHING, by my trying to help someone identify their cycle is a sure-fire way to wake up the real expert... RMS37 to assist in nearly always correctly identifying their bike. bri.


----------



## Haccex91 (Sep 16, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> It is not a Shelby, it is an H.P. Snyder built bicycle and the badge looks like it may be a Rollfast badge (one of the many badges that Snyder bikes were sold under.) Better pictures would help with an assessment of what you might do with the bike to best preserve, rehab, or restore it.




Thank you RMS37 I appreciate you help, I can take some better pics tonight. I can see part of a badge on the front. I will take one of that, what other angles would you suggest?

Thank you,

Greg


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 16, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Haccex91, sorry if I mis-led you. But If I know ANYTHING, by my trying to help someone identify their cycle is a sure-fire way to wake up the real expert... RMS37 to assist in nearly always correctly identifying their bike. bri.




NEARLY!!!, Bri, I should send you back to the stacks for that one... and no computer for a WEEK!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 16, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> NEARLY!!!, Bri, I should send you back to the stacks for that one... and no computer for a WEEK!




ha, I KNEW that would get a rise outta ya.... Na, yer da best! (so far).....


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 16, 2013)

Haccex91 said:


> Thank you RMS37 I appreciate you help, I can take some better pics tonight. I can see part of a badge on the front. I will take one of that, what other angles would you suggest?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Greg




Greg, if you take a picture of the badge that should be enough to identify the manufacturer...as long as it hasn't been changed out over time. The form of the bike looks clearly Snyder but closer, clearer, larger pictures will help certify that call. As for dating the bike; there should be a serial number stamped into the underside of the crank hanger. A clear picture of that number always conveys more than just the number itself but it is likely this one can be dated by the number alone. Otherwise just a few shots that show the general condition of the bike and accessories will help form an opinion (or many!) on how you might proceed with your project.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 16, 2013)

The fender light makes this a 40-41 implement, no?
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 16, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> The fender light makes this a 40-41 implement, no?
> Chris




I thought it was a monarch... But that's the vodka coke talking


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 16, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> The fender light makes this a 40-41 implement, no?
> Chris



That light was still used for a while after the war.


----------



## Haccex91 (Sep 16, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Haccex91, sorry if I mis-led you. But If I know ANYTHING, by my trying to help someone identify their cycle is a sure-fire way to wake up the real expert... RMS37 to assist in nearly always correctly identifying their bike. bri.




No problem Bricycle, I really appreciate any help I can get, and I am so surprised how fast responses are coming in. Thank you again.


----------



## Haccex91 (Sep 16, 2013)

RMS37 said:


> Greg, if you take a picture of the badge that should be enough to identify the manufacturer...as long as it hasn't been changed out over time. The form of the bike looks clearly Snyder but closer, clearer, larger pictures will help certify that call. As for dating the bike; there should be a serial number stamped into the underside of the crank hanger. A clear picture of that number always conveys more than just the number itself but it is likely this one can be dated by the number alone. Otherwise just a few shots that show the general condition of the bike and accessories will help form an opinion (or many!) on how you might proceed with your project.




Excellent Thank you so much RMS37, My uncle just dropped it off last night and I only snapped the one pic with my Iphone, I will take some good pics tonight with a digital and post them. I did not want to touch it before I had some expert advice. I am all about keeping everything original, and realize that sometimes even the restoration lower the value, most of all I want to keep it as pure as possible.

Thank you again,

Greg


----------



## bricycle (Sep 16, 2013)

Haccex91 said:


> No problem Bricycle, I really appreciate any help I can get, and I am so surprised how fast responses are coming in. Thank you again.




Your welcome..the fenderlamp threw me off.


----------



## slick (Sep 16, 2013)

Am i the only one who noticed the chainring and guard on the wrong side of the bike????


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2013)

slick said:


> Am i the only one who noticed the chainring and guard on the wrong side of the bike????




I did too. Just figured it got flipped in Photobucket or something.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 16, 2013)

This rollfast you have looks just like one i used to have but my crank and chain are on the the other side lol!!


----------



## Haccex91 (Sep 16, 2013)

slick said:


> Am i the only one who noticed the chainring and guard on the wrong side of the bike????




Good eye Slick, When I tried to resize the picture and rotate the image that happened. I took some more pics, in higher res that I will post in the morning one I upload them.


----------



## Haccex91 (Sep 16, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> This rollfast you have looks just like one i used to have but my crank and chain are on the the other side lol!!
> View attachment 114107View attachment 114108




That is the exact one, but without the lamp. Sprocket and chain are on the right the image was reversed. Do you know the year model etc THEGOLDENGREEK? Thank you so much.


----------



## Haccex91 (Sep 17, 2013)

Haccex91 said:


> Excellent Thank you so much RMS37, My uncle just dropped it off last night and I only snapped the one pic with my Iphone, I will take some good pics tonight with a digital and post them. I did not want to touch it before I had some expert advice. I am all about keeping everything original, and realize that sometimes even the restoration lower the value, most of all I want to keep it as pure as possible.
> 
> Thank you again,
> 
> Greg




I have attached some more pics, sorry about the ones that are sideways, I dont have time to reformat them while at work and wanted to get them up asap. I could not find any marking on the bike or a serial number, paint on bottom bracket is pretty bad, I will have to clean it up a bit. Thank you all


----------

